# Is it possible to turn off New Post Quote notification?



## DaveMage (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it possible to turn off New Post Quote notification, but leave on the other notifications?


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 13, 2011)

DaveMage said:


> Is it possible to turn off New Post Quote notification, but leave on the other notifications?




I think the option you want is under Settings and then User Tagging towards the bottom of the list on the left hand side.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!  (I'd give you xp, but I must spread it around....)


----------



## fba827 (Jul 13, 2011)

DaveMage said:


> Thanks!  (I'd give you xp, but I must spread it around....)




Covered it for you. (and quoting you too, so that you can see if your setting changes worked... presuming you already made and saved them)


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 13, 2011)

Worked perfectly!


----------



## mudbunny (Jul 15, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> I think the option you want is under Settings and then User Tagging towards the bottom of the list on the left hand side.




That is a great find!

Thanks!!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 17, 2011)

Excellent, I will try this out myself right away.


----------



## Tharian (Jul 17, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Excellent, I will try this out myself right away.



Quoting you to see if the changes you made worked for you.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, that is quite a useful setting... but what are hash alerts? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Yep, that is quite a useful setting... but what are hash alerts?




Something we don't use.  They're hashtags (#) like on Twitter.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 18, 2011)

Tharian said:


> Quoting you to see if the changes you made worked for you.




It worked.  It was a little confusing how the options are set up, the first several are to only recieve X notification, or to only recieve notifications from friends or whatever.  I just checked off the last ~3 that said something about disabling specific notifications entirely and I haven't had any other than the Inbox notifications, the only kind I welcome, since.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Something we don't use.  They're hashtags (#) like on Twitter.




Ah, I see. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------

